# Anh em cho xin vài cái giải đáp về tính năng AI chuyên sâu của TV OLED LG ạ



## bear77 (27 Tháng mười một 2019)

Có anh em nào đang bị hoang mang về tính năng AI chuyên sâu giống mình không ạ? Hiện tại thấy các hãng TV đang giới thiệu khá nhiều về tính năng AI trên TV của họ. Đặc biệt là hãng LG có cả AI chuyên sâu (Deep Learning AI). Anh em cho mình hỏi tác dụng của việc tích hợp AI cho TV để làm gì vậy?


----------



## nhauyen0088 (28 Tháng mười một 2019)

Thím tra gg vào web LG là có chi tiết nè : lg.com/vn/tivi/lg-OLED65E9PTA


----------



## hoankikop (28 Tháng mười một 2019)

Cái này là thuật toán tự động AI, tự động cân chỉnh màu sắc, âm thanh,..trong mấy con TV cao cấp của LG.


----------



## boysion (29 Tháng mười một 2019)

Giống như khi bác xem phim, giải trí hay đá banh chẳng hạn thì AI nó sẽ tự động cân chỉnh hình ảnh, hiển thị, âm thanh,… cho phù hợp hơn so với cái thiết lập mặc định của bác áh.


----------



## bear77 (29 Tháng mười một 2019)

boysion đã viết:


> Giống như khi bác xem phim, giải trí hay đá banh chẳng hạn thì AI nó sẽ tự động cân chỉnh hình ảnh, hiển thị, âm thanh,… cho phù hợp hơn so với cái thiết lập mặc định của bác áh.


Cái AI chuyên sâu này nó còn upscale chất lượng phim HD lên 4K luôn ấy, khử noise, tăng độ nét. Thử với phim online HD và thấy gần như 4K luôn ấy.


----------



## hode1090 (30 Tháng mười một 2019)

TV LG mẫu nào có tính năng AI chuyên sâu này các bác ơi?


----------



## havuhothinh (30 Tháng mười một 2019)

Theo mình biết thì OLED LG E9 hay C9 cũng có tính năng AI Deep Learning này. Nó cũng tự cân chỉnh ánh sáng theo nơi đặt TV luôn nha, tự nhận biết nội dung chất lượng hình ảnh để xử lý theo hướng tốt nhất luôn áh.


----------



## HoangTr (30 Tháng mười một 2019)

Công nghệ tương lai, tính năng này trên mấy con OLED cao cấp của LG mới có, dư giả tiền đầu tư cũng ok.


----------



## vanh60686 (1 Tháng mười hai 2019)

Xài con LG E9 cũng đc tháng nay nè bác, cái AI của nó xử lý âm thanh, hình ảnh tốt, ngon hơn nữa là điều khiển bằng giọng nói chuẩn lắm, nói chung không phí tiền.


----------

